# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Koyo ochiba atau ochiba biasa?

## Movenpick7

Mohon bantuan teman" koi-s forum untuk apre dan menilai ikan ini...
Apa ini masuk ochiba biasa / koyo ochiba seperti yg di breed di farm Ippinya Jepang?
https://youtu.be/0Dn2Rs3CmAk
Terima kasih atensinya  ::

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

